# قسم الموبايلات



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

ياريت  تعملو قسم خاص  بالموبايلات  والبرامج اللىعليه  والمسجات  وووو الخ 
 يعنى    ده مجرد اقتراح


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

الحقيقة الفكرة دى كانت فى بالى من فترة كبيرة قوى وكنت متررد انى اقولها
بس يالاة بقى

هى فكرة حلوة قوى خصوصا ان فى مواضيع كثيرة للموبايلات موجودة فى قسم البرامج والكمبيوتر


وربنا معاكى يا ارطميس فى امتحناتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

يلا انا  سبقتك  بقى   امسك لون  احمر   ههههه


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*طيب ممكن نفتح قسم فرعي في قسم البرامج خاص بالموبايلات و برامجها , ايه رأيكم؟*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

ماشى  اى حاجه  المهم  يتعمل وخلاص


----------



## pola (25 مايو 2006)

اوكية يا روك  فكرة جميلة جدا

على بركة اللة


----------



## Michael (26 مايو 2006)

> طيب ممكن نفتح قسم فرعي في قسم البرامج خاص بالموبايلات و برامجها , ايه رأيكم؟




انت لسة هستأل

طبعا حبيبى ممكن


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

هو القسم  لسه ماتعملش مش كدة


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

الصبر طيب 

هو المنتدى بيتعمل فى لمح البصر

اصبرى

واما نبقى نشوف شغلك فى المنتدى دة لما يتفتح هيكون ازاى ؟؟!!


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

انا غلطاااااااااااااانه انى بساعد بافكار متطورة  معاكو  وبعدين  يعنى الواحد قرب ياخد الاجازة وهاكبس على نفسكو ليل بنهار  وهاتشوف شغلى  يا اخ مايكل  ازاى


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

لا مش قصدى 

بس كل واحد ولية ظروفة 

ولازم نقدر وقت بعض مش نقول انوا مكسل او مطنش لا

وبالنسبة للاجازة اما نشوف الشغل

دة انا اتمنى


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

وحد قالك  انى قلت على روك لا سمح الله انو مكسل  الرجل  بيعمل  مجهود يشكر عليه وربنا يقدرة ويعينه 
انا كل الموضوع  انى خفت لا يكون اتعمل وان  مش واخده بالى   وانا مشغوله  حبيت اطمن واهو برضه نستعجل الناس تقول رايها  بدل  ماهما قاعدين كدة 

ههه ايه اللى تتمناه بالظبط انى اتفضل مشكورة واشتغل معاك فى الركن ده  ولا بتتمنى اخد الاجازة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

أرتميس بجد بجد  وشاها حلو على كل حاجة يعني تفائل يا مايكل لو القسم دة نجح يبقى بوش ارتميس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وفكرة حلوة وربنا معاكم


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

أرتميس بجد بجد  وشاها حلو على كل حاجة يعني تفائل يا مايكل لو القسم دة نجح يبقى بوش ارتميس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وفكرة حلوة وربنا معاكم


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2006)

*يا ناااااااس واخذ بالي من الموضوع و اهو البقية وافقت, يعني ما بقاش غير التنسيق و عمل المنتدى...*


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

> يا ناااااااس واخذ بالي من الموضوع و اهو البقية وافقت, يعني ما بقاش غير التنسيق و عمل المنتدى...



خد راحتك يا زعيم

رجالتلك موجودة وحامية ظهرك

ههههههههههههه

احنا فى الخدمة برضة


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

الله معك وينتع القسم بالسلامة يا رب

وأنت يا مايكل أنا حزرتك من ارتميس وانت براحتك بقى


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

لالالالالالالا يا هيما   كدة ازعل  منك  ماانت  كنت شغال  كويس  وبتقول  تفائل  ايه اللى جرالك  بعد كدة 
ههههههههههه

وبتحذرة منى ليه بقى  هو انا عملتك حاجه  اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> لالالالالالالا يا هيما كدة ازعل منك ماانت كنت شغال كويس وبتقول تفائل ايه اللى جرالك بعد كدة
> ههههههههههه
> 
> وبتحذرة منى ليه بقى هو انا عملتك حاجه اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ



ايوة ايوة


اعملى الحبتين دول عليا


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

حبيتن  ايه يابنى  انت كمان  انت  جاى  تضرب فى الزحمه ههههههههههه
 انا عملتكو حاجه  ما نا  كويسه اهو معاكو


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> حبيتن ايه يابنى انت كمان انت جاى تضرب فى الزحمه ههههههههههه
> انا عملتكو حاجه ما نا كويسه اهو معاكو



نظرية العصفورة والجناح المكسور دى متمشيش معايا نهائى


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*طيب يا ديانا, ممكن تفكرينا بأسم للمنتدى, يعني قسم الجوالات او النقال او اي اسم تريدون؟*


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

قسم المحمول  قسم الموبايل   اى حاجه  مش هانغلب فى الاسم يعنى  وبعدين مانت  معاك مشرف  نافش ريشه علينا  اهوة  خليه  يقولك


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*طيب قولي يا مشرف يالي نافش ريشك, ايه الاسم المناسب للقسم؟*

*قسم التليفون الي بدون سلك؟ <- احلى اسم*


----------



## Michael (31 مايو 2006)

الظاهر كدة ان المشرف الى نافش ريشة مش موجود

وبما ان الموضوع دة هيكون باذن المسيح فى القسم عندى انا

فاقترح ان يكون اسمة قسم الجوالات

والوصف لة شوفة انتى بقى


قسم خاص بالموبايلات


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*طيب التنصيب جاري و سيتم اظهار القسم للجميع عن قريب جدا...*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

وممكن تسميه  قسم   الو الو  ههههههه  حلو   اسم عسوووول ومطرقع


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*الو الو ايه, حتخليني الغي الفكرة و اغير الي في دماغي...*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

ايه   حلوة   عجبتك   اسم  مطرقع  مش كدة


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*نسمي (قسم مقترح على الرابط التالي, ادخل و انت تعرف اسمه: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=47951 )*

*في احلى من كده؟ و العضو يدخل و يتخار الاسم الي يعجبه*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

ايوة  ما هو ده ساعتك لينك الموضوع برضه


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*القسم اتفتح.. يبقى نعلن عنه في منتدى الاعلانات...*


----------



## Michael (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا روك


----------



## rorra (2 يونيو 2006)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الصعود..وربنا يساعد كل اخواتنا اللى بيمتحنوا ويديهم قوة ومعونة خاصة ويبارك فى هذا المنتدى
امين


----------



## sobhy malak (4 يونيو 2006)

الفكرة دى حلوة اوى و يا ريت يبقى فى نغمات لترانيم  حلوة  . ربنا معاكوا


----------



## sobhy malak (4 يونيو 2006)

الفكرة دى حلوة اوى و يا ريت يبقى فى نغمات لترانيم  حلوة  . ربنا معاكوا:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 يونيو 2006)

*وانا انشاء الله عندي خبرة مش وحشة في عالم الموبايل اقدر افيد بيها اخواتي واصحابي في المنتدى بس ياريت يبقى في قسم لوحدة بعيدا عن البرامج ارجو منك ياروك الاستجابة لطلبي*


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

ماهى فعلا  كدة  يارامى  هو قسم لوحدة 
 وبالنسبه للنغمااااااااااات احنا  بنحاول بقدر الامكان  نجبلكو الينكات  اللى نقدر عليها


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ماهى فعلا كدة يارامى هو قسم لوحدة
> وبالنسبه للنغمااااااااااات احنا بنحاول بقدر الامكان نجبلكو الينكات اللى نقدر عليها


 
لا دي تبع البرامج مش في قسم لوحديها


----------



## Michael (5 يونيو 2006)

لما الفكرة تلاقى رواج 

ويكون فية مواضيع كافية

ومشاركات وتحمس من الاعضاء 

اكيد اكيد هننقلها لقسم لوحدة

دة طبعا بعد راى روك ومينا


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 يونيو 2006)

*ماهو ياعم مايكل عمرة ماهيكون لية رواج لانه مستخبي ومش باين*
*انا اوعدك انك هاتلاقي شغل جامد مني موت*
*بس العملية دلوقتي غير منظمة من الصعب ان المواضيع تبان كويسة فية*
*هاتلاقي كل المجهودات هاتضيع*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*خلاص القسم صار طالع حاله حال الاقسام الباقية,,, شوفونا همة بقى...*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 يونيو 2006)

*الف شكر ليك ياروك مبروك*


----------

